# The tree of knowlegde of good and evil



## KaphLamedh (Jan 2, 2010)

It was some years ago, when I was in the Bible study for men. We used to gather once a week in one elder´s home to study the Bible. He read from Genesis chapters 2 and 3. and then came this verse: Genesis 2:17 _"But of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, thou shalt not eat of it: for in the day that thou eatest thereof thou shalt surely die."_
One of the men said that he felt that "the tree is source of sin or fountain of sin in ourselves." Sometimes I have think about that and wonder is there inside of us somekind of fountain or source of sin in myself or ourselves. I know we are corrupted and born spiritually dead, but is it because we have source of sin inside of us? I have doubted that and I haven´t found from the Scriptures any prove that we have source of sin, but whole mankind is fallen because of sin of Adam. Sin never came out of us but we have fallen into it. What do you think of that my brothers and sisters in Christ?
Help me out. I remind you that those friends of mine who were in that Bible study, was more or less from pentecostal background.
(One questin more: Are pentecostal arminians?)


----------



## Tim (Jan 2, 2010)

KaphLamedh said:


> One of the men said that he felt that "the tree is source of sin or fountain of sin in ourselves."


 
I don't think this is correct. First, refer to these questions from the Westminster Shorter Catechism:



> Q. 12. What special act of providence did God exercise towards man in the estate wherein he was created?
> A. When God had created man, he entered into a covenant of life with him, upon condition of perfect obedience; forbidding him to eat of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, upon the pain of death.
> 
> Q. 13. Did our first parents continue in the estate wherein they were created?
> ...



I think the question that should help you the most is Q18.

Below is a passage from the NT to show the inward source of sin in us:



> Jas 1:13 Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man:
> Jas 1:14 But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed.
> Jas 1:15 Then when lust hath conceived, it bringeth forth sin: and sin, when it is finished, bringeth forth death.



You wrote:



> I know we are corrupted and born spiritually dead, but is it because we have source of sin inside of us.



I think, rather, it is the reverse. We have sin inside us because we are corrupted and spiritually dead. The result of Adam's fall is that Adam's sin is imputed (credited to our account) to us. Our corruption is a result of our sin in Adam. From this corruption comes our actual transgressions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KaphLamedh (Jan 2, 2010)

Tim said:


> KaphLamedh said:
> 
> 
> > You wrote:
> ...


----------



## KMK (Jan 2, 2010)

The idea that we have a 'source of sin' inside us implies that we are essentially righteous if it weren't for this hidden defect. Actually, unredeemed man is not essentially righteous at all. Unredeemed man is himself the source of sin.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 2, 2010)

Many Pentecostalists tend to be Arminian in their soteriology i.e. their view of salvation.


----------



## Andres (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah, there is a source of sin inside of us - it's called our heart. 



> _The heart is more deceitful than all else and is desperately sick; Who can understand it?_ - Jeremiah 17:9


----------



## Jack K (Jan 2, 2010)

Tim said:


> Our corruption is a result of our sin in Adam. From this corruption comes our actual transgressions.



Well put. Quoting Jesus now:

From within, out of the heart of man, come evil thoughts, sexual immorality, theft, murder, adultery, coveting, wickedness, deceit, sensuality, envy, slander, pride, foolishness. All these evil things come from within, and they defile a person.
—Mark 7:21-23

The good person out of the good treasure of his heart produces good, and the evil person out of his evil treasure produces evil, for out of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaks.
— Luke 6:45


----------

